# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Recherche] Models 3D armes

## Remizkn

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis pas mal de temps mais en vain des models en *3D* d'armes ouvrable avec *Blender* et gratuits (quelle exigence!).
Donc si l'un d'entre vous possde ce genre de ressources est serait daccord pour m'en passer ou connais un site ou il est possible d'en trouver je vous serais reconnaissant!

Merci d'avance

----------


## Mat.M

Bonjour cette question revient souvent as-tu regard dans la section Developpement Jeux le fil de discussions "ressources" ?
Par exemple on peut trouver sur www.turbosquid.com des modles gratuits ( il faut s'y enregistrer) sinon fouiller sur www.3dlinks.com
Il y a aussi http://gfx-3d-model.blogspot.com etc...

----------

